# camping in the mountians



## bigbass07 (Mar 29, 2011)

ok me and my daughters age 7 and 14 go camping a few times a year up on talulha river above clayton. we have a tent that we camp in. im looking for some more places to take them this year , id like to have a toliet and shower if possilbe. a river or creek is a must. somewhere that isnt crowed and hard to find a spot to pop the tent. pm me with some suggestions thanks.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 31, 2011)

I doubt you'll find a place that meets _all_ those specifications.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 31, 2011)

Unicoi State Park, just outside Helen... all but the crowded part.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

So far, Unicoi is my least favorite. The spaces are crammed together. My favorite so far is Moccasin Creek. Lake, streams, catfish pond for the kids at the hatchery next door, decent sized spaces and you can reserve them on the Ga. State Park website, though there is usually a space or two open until the summer rush hits. Then you'll want to make sure you have a reservation. On weekends they usually have entertainment at the pavilion also.


----------



## coachrollo (Mar 31, 2011)

X2 what Miguel said. I use to take my kids up every spring break and camp there for 4 nights. Plenty to keep them entertained. Plus they get to fish in the stream right at camp.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So far, Unicoi is my least favorite. The spaces are crammed together. My favorite so far is Moccasin Creek. Lake



I am partial to Unicoi, but really like Mocassin as well. Heck I worked for the parks for years and all of them have their good and bad aspects. But to say Unicoi's campground is crowded and Moccasin's isn't is pretty funny. Moccasin is packed right on top of one another, 55 sites in 32 acres. It is a great park with lot's of things going for it, but being "spread" out is not one of those things. But for the OP's original question, as said before your gonna have a very tough time finding all of your wishes. But there are a number of State Parks in the area that will fit the bill. Check out, Unicoi, Vogel, Moccasin Creek, Black Rock Mountain, Amicalola and Tullalah Gorge. Good Luck

http://gastateparks.org/parks/


----------



## hiawassee1 (Apr 1, 2011)

I would have to vote for Mocassin over Vogel, we usually camp there at least once a year.  Brian and his staff are great and keep it very clean, and you can make reservations, but make them early.  Definately alot to do there.  Also a nice hiking trail with waterfalls across the street.
The other place we like, but has no electricty is Lake Winfield Scott.  I think it is very spread out, water available at locations between campsites, restrooms with showers, lake for fishing, swimming area, and trails with wildlife.  Its between Vogel State Park and Suches I believe cant remember the route it is off of.


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone camped around Sarahs creek or Earls Ford this year? We are taking boys from church up to fish this weekend and looking for best area to camp and hopefully catch some fish. Thanks


----------



## walters (Apr 5, 2011)

*camp*

I knowsome places around there like your lookin for
But telling u how to get to them is another question
if u want give me a call i might could tell u a few
Places 706-371-5256


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 5, 2011)

Not on a river or creek but Cooper Creek is nearby.
Lake Winfield Scott is pretty close to what you are looking for.
Swimming area for those that want and fishing AND bathrooms! 
Not all have showers but they do have them in a couple.


----------



## Wes (Apr 5, 2011)

I just got back from Bucks Pocket State Park in Alabama. It was very nice. So is Desoto State Park (also Alabama). Both have lots of hiking opportunities and have bathrooms and showers. Also an easy drive to Cathedral Caverns state park which is a very very cool cave tour. Bucks and Desoto are about 3 hours from Atlanta.


----------



## Jighead (Apr 6, 2011)

Sarahs creek has great sites on the creek that are well spread out, they have toilets but no showers.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 6, 2011)

When is all that new stuff at Burrell's Ford getting completed?


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 14, 2011)

You might want to look at Lake Conasauga or Lake Winfield Scott. Toilets, but, no showers. Lake Conasauga is on Grassy Mountain, and is really remote. Good hike up to the fire tower.


----------



## AliBubba (Apr 19, 2011)

Try Goose Creek near Vogel SP.


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 19, 2011)

Bob Shaw said:


> You might want to look at Lake Conasauga or Lake Winfield Scott. Toilets, but, no showers. Lake Conasauga is on Grassy Mountain, and is really remote. Good hike up to the fire tower.



Did they take the showers out at LWS?
last time I was there (last year) 1 mens & 1 ladies had showers, the others did not.
 Just wondering...


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 22, 2011)

Winfield Scott is off of highway 60 (Wolf Pen Gap) I believe. It starts in Suches (17 miles north of Dahlonega) and ends at Vogel State Park at highway 19, a 4 lane.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 23, 2011)

Up near Asheville there is a state park called Powhatan.  Good facilities pretty well spaced camp sights.  It has a swimming lake that feeds a beautiful stream.  The stream is bordered by hiking trails that end at the State Arboretum about 1.5 miles away.  The Arboretum also has miles of beautiful hiking trail and a great facility.  The campground is also within 2 miles as the crow flies from an entrance to the Blue Ridge Parkway, 6 miles from the Biltmore House, and less than 10 miles to Asheville.

It is one of my favorite spots in the mountains.


----------



## antiqfreq (Apr 26, 2011)

I like Mocassin and Vogel. Been to Vogel SP 4 times.....


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 27, 2011)

Phoelix said:


> Winfield Scott is off of highway 60 (Wolf Pen Gap) I believe. It starts in Suches (17 miles north of Dahlonega) and ends at Vogel State Park at highway 19, a 4 lane.



Huh?

Winfield Scott is on 180 which is off 60.


----------



## bany (May 14, 2011)

KDarsey said:


> Huh?
> 
> Winfield Scott is on 180 which is off 60.



And a shower!


----------



## Squirrel29 (May 22, 2011)

Check out lake rabun campground. Bathrooms with showers,  campsites are spreaded out pretty well, and the lake is across the road with a swimming areea and boat ramp with docks for fishing. Not to crowded except around holidays. Have a good one where ever y'all go.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry about the confusion, Lake Conasauga has no showers, at least not the last time I camped there. It's been quite a while since I camped at Lake Winfield Scott.


----------



## crokseti (Jun 8, 2011)

Rock Creek Hatchery has camp spoys primitive and with some ammenitys, also a nice creek, trout lake, and of course the hatchery itself.


----------

